# No more Lyft 20% club!



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been driving for almost 7 years and when I signed on both uber and Lyft took 20% of the published rates. As a result I got a few more pennies per mile than the newer drivers. Uber still honors that (until they see what Lyft did) but I just got the email that Lyft is busting us down in pay to the same as the new drivers. Starting March 29 I go from 80 to 75 cents base, 11.2 to 10.5 cents per minute and 60.8 to 57 cents per mile.

Guess they need the 20 cents a trip badly to try to get to profitability. I knew there was a reason why I only drive for them during $15 streaks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

you should know lyft has less cash on hand than Uber does as of 12/31. Yikes?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

**** Lyft


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> @@@@ Lyft


ok, I think there should be a rule. Everybody who says frak Lyft here, can no longer go online with them for no less than 30 days.

Otherwise, they foolin'.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> @@@@ Lyft


You of all people? You do know that you can drive to the pax, signal arrived, cancel, select no face mask, and get paid for the time and distance to the pickup. Faster than a shuffle! Try it, you'll like Lyft more, promise!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ok, I think there should be a rule. Everybody who says frak Lyft here, can no longer go online with them for no less than 30 days.
> 
> Otherwise, they foolin'.


Been a year


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ok, I think there should be a rule. Everybody who says frak Lyft here, can no longer go online with them for no less than 30 days.
> 
> Otherwise, they foolin'.


That's fair.

I haven't even Shuffled Lyft in a year.

So I reiterate **** Lyft



Disgusted Driver said:


> You of all people? You do know that you can drive to the pax, signal arrived, cancel, select no face mask, and get paid for the time and distance to the pickup. Faster than a shuffle! Try it, you'll like Lyft more, promise!


Go on...

(Cue @SHalester shocked reaction here)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> I haven't even Shuffled Lyft in a year.


I was more or less aiming at everybody else. Was kinda sure you didn't do Lyft and no longer even sure about Uber. Hard to track everybody's current status. 

but, many here frak this frak that and very next day right back online. And then done for the day: frak this frak that.

So say we all.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I was more or less aiming at everybody else. Was kinda sure you didn't do Lyft and no longer even sure about Uber. Hard to track everybody's current status.
> 
> but, many here frak this frak that and very next day right back online. And then done for the day: frak this frak that.
> 
> So say we all.


Lyft I would guess sometime in 2019 was my last ride. They were dead to me before I ever heard of Coronavirus.

Uber I stopped last March except for a week before my Cancun trip in October. Hookers and cocaine, while cheaper in Mexico, don't pay for themselves. &#129335;‍♂

I've likely given my last ride for either of these companies, especially since Uber fixed the UberEats trick that allowed me to get old Surge Multiplier.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, I got the same email. Sure incentivizes me to get back on the road to drive the plague rats around! Never a surge, and a pay cut to boot!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

It's so rare with Lyft and you have to be at the right place and catch it at the right time. But when you do it's a bonanza.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've been driving for almost 7 years and when I signed on both uber and Lyft took 20% of the published rates. As a result I got a few more pennies per mile than the newer drivers. Uber still honors that (until they see what Lyft did) but I just got the email that Lyft is busting us down in pay to the same as the new drivers. Starting March 29 I go from 80 to 75 cents base, 11.2 to 10.5 cents per minute and 60.8 to 57 cents per mile.
> 
> Guess they need the 20 cents a trip badly to try to get to profitability. I knew there was a reason why I only drive for them during $15 streaks.


I see it as a stupidity tax for those of us who are stupid enough to still be doing this all this time since 2015.

Well, more pay cuts are always to be expected; this one's another 6.25% pay drop. I expect the next round of general Lyft pay cuts is just around the corner.

If I was Uber I would not follow Lyft on this one, but rather send an email out to the 20%ers informing that Uber is not reducing their pay like Lyft is. I would want to retain my very experienced drivers and give Uber an edge over Lyft.


----------



## Desperate democrat (Dec 21, 2020)

Another lawsuit waiting to happen


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I got the same email and thank God I left that life in 2020. The nerve of them to do this during a pandemic.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

We’ve known they can’t profit without charging triple the price but they can’t because it will kill them


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

$25 bonus for referring new drivers too.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I was more or less aiming at everybody else. Was kinda sure you didn't do Lyft and no longer even sure about Uber. Hard to track everybody's current status.
> 
> but, many here frak this frak that and very next day right back online. And then done for the day: frak this frak that.
> 
> So say we all.


Frak U &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Frak U


you first.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ok, I think there should be a rule. Everybody who says frak Lyft here, can no longer go online with them for no less than 30 days.
> 
> Otherwise, they foolin'.


I have not gave a Lyft ride this year. I do despise Lyft even more than Uber. At least Uber is pretty straightforward about screwing you and shows what rider pays and the breakout. However, I do enjoy logging on Lyft and declining all the pings for 30 minutes or so and waiting till the timer just about runs out to do it. Helping teach the community that Lyft really sucks 20 or 30 seconds at a time or whatever the countdown is. 
Maybe they will eventually go to Uber. Even though Uber is not much better.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They really are a mean spirited company, and community for the most part.I started my own club, the decline and cancel club.I do have my lyft favs that when I see their pings I jump in the car.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There can't be that many 20%ers left to make that much of a difference right ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Shame them on social media, send your news media the email and tell them that it's your reward for all the years you put in.. another paycut.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya they Grandfathered us in long ago. There should be some labor law against this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ok, I think there should be a rule. Everybody who says frak Lyft here, can no longer go online with them for no less than 30 days.
> 
> Otherwise, they foolin'.


I said FU Lyft in March of 2019 and deleted their app off my phone. I guess it's my 2 year anniversary! Do I get a chip?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Do I get a chip?


you get the 114th trophy point.  :roflmao:


----------



## Galgal (Apr 29, 2020)

Sombody have a problem with pua add in California week 3/14 to 3/20 ( show pending)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> That's fair.
> 
> I haven't even Shuffled Lyft in a year.
> 
> ...


All I've been doing for a few weeks now is shuffling lyft.... its a tough living but it's honest work


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> All I've been doing for a few weeks now is shuffling lyft.... its a tough living but it's honest work


They really took the joy out of it when they reduced the lyft shuffle to $2.00 minimum. Now you pretty much have to accept, drive to lyft pick up on your way to your uber pickup and cancel the Lyft as no face mask to make any kind of money at it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They really took the joy out of it when they reduced the lyft shuffle to $2.00 minimum. Now you pretty much have to accept, drive to lyft pick up on your way to your uber pickup and cancel the Lyft as no face mask to make any kind of money at it.


It's all in the distance to the shuffle.... don't even go in the vehicle registered to your account....


----------

